# cleaning false eyelashes & glue on clothes



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 17, 2007)

hey guys. im not sure if i posted this in the right section. but i was wondering how you guys went about cleaning your falsies. i always end up with that adhesive and eyeshadow gunk on them and aside from picking it off, i was wondering if there was any more effective way to get rid of the gunk, since picking and pulling tends to do more harm than good to my lashes. 

i sometimes soak my synthetic ones (MUFE, Sephora, Sugar) in makeup remover and warm water and gently rub them. but i cant really do this with my ardells, because the water gets them all kinky and ruins them. not that i dont have stocks of ardells already, but id like to maximize the amount of uses per pair, instead of chucking them everyday.

also, my boyfriend stepped on my tube of duo after he knocked it on the floor and it shot onto a bunch of my laundry on the floor, and now my clothes have chunks of dried glue stuck to them. does anyone know how i can get this off? will it come off in the wash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks in advance guys!


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2007)

I usually use tweezers to pick off the glue as best as I can, then use a Qtip dabbed in makeup remover to try and swab off the glue from the strip. I don't think there's a way to get that stuff off 100% without damaging the lashes somewhat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just try to get off as much as you can, and after a while, toss em!


----------



## chellebreezy (Jul 17, 2007)

i do the same as well. but does anybody have any other ways? i'd like to know


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 16, 2008)

Does rubbing alcohol help it get the glue off?

I think I just ruined a pair of my Ardell's by soaking them...oops.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope EnkoreMakeup's video helps you:
YouTube - Cleaning Used Faux Lashes!


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 18, 2008)

ditto!
I'd love to know the answer to getting Duo out of clothes. Regular washing doesnt do the trick, but I also dont want to use something so strong that it messes up my favorite black dress. 
Yeah, white glue on a black dress...it looks as bad as you can imagine.
Any glue removal experts out there???


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 18, 2008)

I watched Enkore's video and that's how I ruined my Ardell's...

I was wondering if anyone had any other tips?


----------



## photogeek (Sep 18, 2008)

okay-- disclaimer here is that I personally haven't tried these methods, but:
- has anyone here tried using an eyelash glue solvent?  I know that I've seen glue removers online and at Sally's Beauty Supply.  Those are fantastic for cleaning glue off of the lashes themselves (w/q-tip) but I'm not 100% sure that it would be okay for your clothing.
here's what it looks like-- 
Ardell - Ardell LashFree Eyelash Adhesive Remover
just my 2 cents, I'll come back if I find anything else!
m

ps- edited to add a few ideas that have been suggested to me:
- qtip with lighter fluid rub carefully across the glue a few times, should peel up - I went to art school, lol, we have lots of kinds of paint and glue and this has removed several things from fabric/carpet-- BUT I've never tried it with duo (I'd test this first though, you want to make sure that your garment is colorfast!!)
- this one is no harm, no foul: if you haven't washed the clothes yet, stick them in the freezer and after a while you should be able to crack/pop the glue right off

luck!


----------



## aimee (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yea i think the freezer thing is a good idea and a safe one i did that before


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_okay-- disclaimer here is that I personally haven't tried these methods, but:
- has anyone here tried using an eyelash glue solvent?  I know that I've seen glue removers online and at Sally's Beauty Supply.  Those are fantastic for cleaning glue off of the lashes themselves (w/q-tip) but I'm not 100% sure that it would be okay for your clothing.
here's what it looks like-- 
Ardell - Ardell LashFree Eyelash Adhesive Remover
just my 2 cents, I'll come back if I find anything else!
m
_

 
a couple years ago my friend used the waterproof ardell glue to glue in a few pieces of individual lashes on me and I tried to use the Ardell remover to take them off. OH MY GOD!
It burned my eyes, and it was a slippery oil-like texture that made my eyes all cloudy. In the process, I pulled off quite a few of my own lashes and since then I've sworn off waterproof glue and the remover. 

thank for the tip on lighter fluid. i'll post if i try it and it comes out well.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 21, 2016)

Reviving this old thread - I spilled some Duo glue on my black sweater last week. Popped it into the washing machine, but it came out with a bright white stain regardless. Any ideas?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 22, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Reviving this old thread - I spilled some Duo glue on my black sweater last week. Popped it into the washing machine, but it came out with a bright white stain regardless. Any ideas?



Oh noes!  Is the blob still there, or is it just a white spot now?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a sticky white spot. My initial mistake was to throw it in the washing machine, thinking it would be water soluble. Apparently it wasn't. Any ideas?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 22, 2016)

Anneri said:


> It's a sticky white spot. My initial mistake was to throw it in the washing machine, thinking it would be water soluble. Apparently it wasn't. Any ideas?



I don't know.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm so hoping someone around here will come up with a solution! So many beauty junkies wearing lashes, so this must've come up before for someone?!


----------

